#  > General Zone >  > Jobs >  >  >  Need Guidance and Help

## gulsher

Hi friends


It has been almost 3 years that I am working in BGP International Pakistan as QC Field Geophysicist, but now I am seeking for other job in Oil and Gas Industry as a Geophysicist (Anywhere). I will be really glad, if some one can guide me or give me some good advice. Thanx in advance.See More: Need Guidance and Help

----------

